# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Porin Linjat ostanut Bussi-Ketosen

## Suntikka

Porin linjat on ostanut Bussi-Ketosen autot ja linjat.

----------


## killerpop

> Porin linjat on ostanut Bussi-Ketosen autot ja linjat.


Mitäs kaikkia autoja tässä Porin Linjoille mahtoi siirtyä? Linjoja ei montaakaan, lähinnä näitä Pori-Lattomeri(-Nakkila) 98/99, joissa ei numeroa ole välttämättä esiintynyt lainkaan.

Kalustoa ainakin tämä VanHool Scania (IBJ-175)

Toinen auto joka tulee mieleen on Kone-Keskon entinen esittely MAN BUF-512

----------


## Ozzy

Autot #1-#5 nrojärjestyksessä kuvissa tässä viestissä, kun ei saanut panna kuin 5 kuvaa per viesti, pannaan seuraavaan sitten loput

----------


## Ozzy

autot #6- #8 sitten tässä, enempää ei kai nyt ole

----------


## Suntikka

Siin ne melkei kaikki tuli, saas nähdä kuinka moni menee myyntii.

----------


## kalto

NAK-810 on jo jonkin aikaa ollut harjavaltalaisen Valtaliikenne Brunnila Ky:n omistuksessa.

----------


## Ozzy

> NAK-810 on jo jonkin aikaa ollut harjavaltalaisen Valtaliikenne Brunnila Ky:n omistuksessa.


Kerropas sitten paikallistietona meille muille, mikä on tämän nyt myydyn
Bussi-Ketosen sukulaissuhde Pauli Ketoseen ja EU-Linesin Jorma Ketoseen ja jos ovat sukua, niin miksi noin monta Firmaa oli- ihan hyvä  harrastajan ja kuvaajan kannalta, että on yksi vähemmän :Smile: . Tämä siis ihan tsoukkina.

Ja onko Valtaliikenne Brunnila Ky sama kuin entinen Valtabus???

Kyllä noin pienellä ja uskoakseni edelleenkin 90- alun laman jäljiltä varsin köyhällä talousalueella olikin/ ja vieläkin taitaa olla liikaa noita yrittäjiä..

90-luvun alun lama vaikuttaa muutamiin maakuntiin Suomessa ja Satakunta lienee yksi niistä valitettavsti edelleen.... :Sad:

----------


## kalto

> Kerropas sitten paikallistietona meille muille, mikä on tämän nyt myydyn
> Bussi-Ketosen sukulaissuhde Pauli Ketoseen ja EU-Linesin Jorma Ketoseen


Sillanpään Kaitsun viestin perusteella Bussi-Ketosen isoisä oli Pauli Ketonen Oyn perustajan veli. Jorman sukulaisuudesta en ole tietoa.





> Ja onko Valtaliikenne Brunnila Ky sama kuin entinen Valtabus???


Brunnilan kanssa samassa osoitteessa toimii tosiaan Valtabus Harjavallan Tilausliikenne Oy. AKE ilmoittaa NAK-810:n omistajaksi Valtaliikenne Brunnilan ja haltijaksi Valtabus Harjavallan Tilausliikenne Oyn.

Kuriositeettina voisi mainita vielä Harjavallan Valtaliikenteen joka on nykyään Länsi-Suomen Liikenne Oyn aputoiminimi. YTJ:n mukaan Länsi-Suomen Liikenne Oyn kotipaikka on Pori, postiosoite Turussa ja käyntiosoite Harjavallassa. Ota näistä nyt sitten selvää.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään saamani puhelun perusteella tällaista kauppaa ei ole lainkaan käyty, joten ilmeinen huhu on toistaiseksi perätön.

----------


## killerpop

Ja miten kävikään:

Satakunnan Kansa 19.10.2007:



> *Bussi-Ketosen kaupunkilinja Porin Linjoille*
> (19.10 14:49) Bussi-Ketonen Oy:n ainoa ostopalveluna ajettava Porin kaupunkilinja on siirtymässä Porin Linjoille. Linjaa ajetaan Lattomeren kautta Nakkilaan. Tekeillä olevat järjestelyt eivät vaikuta reitin aikatauluihin. Neuvotellun sopimuksen mukaan Bussi-Ketosen yksi bussi siirtyy Porin Linjoille. Ostoliikennesopimuksen siirrosta päättää Porin kaupunginhallitus. Lääninhallituksen odotetaan vahvistavan järjestelyt syksyn aikana.


Asiasta lisää myös kaupunginhallituksen esityslistassa

----------

